# Hurricane Damage at Hilton Head Resorts



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 12, 2016)

Initial reports on the ground from Royal Dunes are worse than expected.  A lot of trees are down and the resort is reporting on Facebook that they may be closed for weeks.  No reports yet on structural damage or water damage.

Facebook photos of hurricane damage

It's a mess.


----------



## Luckytimer (Oct 13, 2016)

And yet RCI is still taking peoples POINTS by offering HHI Resorts, including Royal Dunes as recently as today.

RCI is so very greedy.  There is NO warning whatsoever on RCI to people who may be contemplating a HHI vacay.   I'm furious with them.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 13, 2016)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Initial reports on the ground from Royal Dunes are worse than expected.  A lot of trees are down and the resort is reporting on Facebook that they may be closed for weeks.  No reports yet on structural damage or water damage.
> 
> Facebook photos of hurricane damage
> 
> It's a mess.



To the OP thanks for sharing this information.  Inland North Carolina was hit very badly with heavy rain by Matthew causing many rivers and dam to over flow.


----------



## Luckytimer (Oct 13, 2016)

Were you there when you posted this?  RCI is offering 2 units for October 23 check-in.  What would happen if someone booked these and the Royal Dunes is a mess and closed?


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 13, 2016)

How are the other resorts?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 13, 2016)

Luckytimer said:


> Were you there when you posted this?



No, I wasn't.   The resort posted those pictures for owners.  It's still not recommended for owners to return to Port Royal Plantation due to the downed trees, power, water and sewer problems.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 13, 2016)

*Island Links*



riverdees05 said:


> How are the other resorts?



Island Links claims they will start checking in guests on October 14, however cleanup will continue.

Since water is on a boil advisory in Port Royal Plantation and only a few restaurants are open I hope they are advising their guests appropriately.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 14, 2016)

First hand experience on restaurant and grocery supplies, they are somewhat limited.  The stores are restocking as fast as they can, but the dairy and produce is flying off the shelves.  We have not been to HHI, but live in Bluffton.  We have eaten is a few restaurants since the hurricane and have found them to be out of certain things.  For instance, no lettuce, tomato or onion on a burger, no fountain soda because the water that mixes with the fountain is "nasty" as per an employee.  I would not go yet if I could reschedule.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 15, 2016)

Some mid-island public beaches are closed, but Coligny Beach is open. I heard south end fared a little better than north and central, but many days of clean-up ahead. Restaurants are opening and SERG group is giving 25% discount this week, so they are wanting business.


----------



## Luckytimer (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the update.  If you can keep them coming, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you. I have a week at Royal Dunes and hope we don't have a special assessment. I've got enough expense with the roof on my place in Murrells Inlet SC.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 21, 2016)

Royal Dunes is reopening next weekend.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 24, 2016)

*Update on Royal Dunes*

Terrific team there, keeping owners informed in great detail!/ Carol C, who does not know how to get photos onto this posting, sorry bout that!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good afternoon,

We've spent the last several days meeting with contractors, restoration experts, tree removal companies and insurance adjusters.  As you may know, Building 1 is going to be a total loss.  We are waiting on more information from the insurance adjuster now.

We've hired a restoration company for the water removal, mold removal, mold remediation and water damage. A separate construction company will be doing the roof replacement, and rebuilding of the damaged units and buildings.  This construction company has worked with SPM on several projects and has a good reputation with them.

We currently have the restoration company on property taking out the wet walls, ceilings and carpets in Units 233 and 234.  Once that is completed, they will begin drying these units and finish up with a spraying process to prevent any future mold.  Our hopes are to have Units 233 and 234 back up and running in a couple weeks. This same removal, drying and spraying process will be applied to Building 1 as well. 

Building 1 is going to be down for several months.  An exact timeline has yet to be determined. My best guess would have it down through January and possibly February.  The demo on Building 1 should start next week.  From our discussions with the the insurance adjuster, demo should take between 4 and 6 weeks.

The staff has been working very hard.  We've gathered all available inventory from Building 1, washed it and stored it in other buildings to be reused.  Masks were worn during the entry of Building 1 and are required for future entry; although at this point, there is no need for any staff member to be in that building.  We are encouraging everyone to stay out.

Everyone is in good spirits and we are slowly getting ready for our owners and guests to return.

Attached are some more pictures.  As you will see, the mold in Building 1 is getting pretty bad. The demo pictures are of Building 2. 

As always, please call or email with any questions.  Yes, the phones are finally working!

Regards,

Royal Dunes Management


----------



## DianneL (Oct 24, 2016)

*Update*

Thanks for the above update. I am an owner at Royal Dunes but did not receive this info.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Royal Dunes.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 25, 2016)

All four (4) buildings at Royal Dunes are surrounded by tall pine trees. I pray that the resort can be restored to its original looks inside & out. The staff & management at this  resort is great dealing with guests & owners.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 25, 2016)

I drove to Hilton Head today for a medical appointment. I went a slightly different way and had to go back to Hilton head parkway and start all over. Everything looked so different. Downed trees everywhere. Some are very close to the roadway and if you are not careful you will seriously scratch your car. My doctor told me he got lost running in his community because it changed so much.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jan 3, 2017)

Royal Dunes is estimating $1.5 - 2 million in damage.  The reconstruction of Building 1 won't be complete before late March at the earliest.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Royal Dunes is estimating $1.5 - 2 million in damage.  The reconstruction of Building 1 won't be complete before late March at the earliest.



Was building #1 remodel in the past three (3) years? Was the exterior and interior  totally damage? Are there any current photos anyone can share on this resort and on The Island after hurricane Matthew?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Royal Dunes is estimating $1.5 - 2 million in damage.  The reconstruction of Building 1 won't be complete before late March at the earliest.



I pray that the HOA insurance will pick up this cost and not the owners.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I pray that the HOA insurance will pick up this cost and not the owners.



There will likely be a large deductible that might get passed onto owners.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jan 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Was building #1 remodel in the past three (3) years? Was the exterior and interior  totally damage? Are there any current photos anyone can share on this resort and on The Island after hurricane Matthew?



Yes, Building 4 is the one due for remodeling next year.
The roofs were replaced for Buildings 1 & 2. 
Two damaged rooms in Building 2 were restored. 
The gazebo at Building 4 needs rebuilding and Building 1 needs a complete restoration.
FYI, exchanges may be a little tight at Royal Dunes for the next 4 years.  Owners who lost their week to Hurricane Matthew have two options from the Board for compensation:

Select a free bonus week between now and Dec 31, 2020
Deposit the Hurricane Matthew week with RCI or II for free via the front desk
These options for owners may reduce the supply of Gold season weeks available to exchangers since most of the Hurricane Matthew weeks are Gold season.  Bonus time and owners trading back into Royal Dunes for a future Gold season week would reduce the supply of available weeks for others.


----------



## Steve NH (Jan 14, 2017)

I've stayed there a few time (recent stay 3 weeks ago)
Really nice small resort, People there are simply great.

Sure hope it all works out for them.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2017)

I loved  attending their weekly cook out for owners and guests. Can someone take some current pictures of the resort.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 19, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I loved  attending their weekly cook out for owners and guests. Can someone take some current pictures of the resort.



We stayed at Royal Dunes once and really liked the cook out and other activities.  The staff is super nice...

We were just on HHI in early January and drove by Royal Dunes and didn't think of taking pictures, there really wasn't much to see.  I thought the building closest to the ocean lost it's roof, but the roof looked pretty good to me on that building.  Maybe it was already replaced?

If facing the check in area, the building to the left appears to be totally out of commission.  Some construction dumpsters in the parking area, the parking area under the building is totally blocked off, and a few balconies were ripped off.   The resort has less pine trees, but still has the same feel.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2017)

Joe33426 said:


> We stayed at Royal Dunes once and really liked the cook out and other activities.  The staff is super nice...
> 
> We were just on HHI in early January and drove by Royal Dunes and didn't think of taking pictures, there really wasn't much to see.  I thought the building closest to the ocean lost it's roof, but the roof looked pretty good to me on that building.  Maybe it was already replaced?
> 
> If facing the check in area, the building to the left appears to be totally out of commission.  Some construction dumpsters in the parking area, the parking area under the building is totally blocked off, and a few balconies were ripped off.   The resort has less pine trees, but still has the same feel.



The building to the left of the check-in building is building #1. This is a very nice small resort.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 26, 2017)

I hear that the drywall is going up now in Building 1 at Royal Dunes.  They still think Building 1 will be ready for Spring occupancy.


----------

